# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Καρδερίνα

## voutsigoutsi

Σ αυτόν τον κόσμο που καταστρέφουμε
κάθε μέρα και πιο πολύ
με την αλαζονεία του ότι μας ανήκει.
Σ αυτόν τον έρμο τον πλανήτη 
που βογκάει απ την πλεονεξία μας 
σαν πληγωμένο ζώο.
Σ αυτήν την χώρα την καμμένη
που μας κοιτάει ίσια στα μάτια 
με ένα ήσυχο δάκρυ που δεν το σεβαστήκαμε ποτέ,
Τι μας χρειάζεται
ένα αγριοπούλι στο κλουβί?
Να μας θυμίζει σαν τις Ερινύες 
την περηφάνια που σκλαβώσαμε?
Την Αρετή αντάλλαγμα για ένα ακόμα όμορφο "Αντικείμενο"
Φθαρμένο,πεταμένο στο κουτί της Φιλαυτίας μας.
Να κλείσουμε και το "Υποκείμενο" σ ένα κλουβί
ατάιστο και σκλαβωμένο
σαν ματωμένη Καρδερίνα.
Κι είμαστε ΟΚ....

----------

